# CPC looking for work in Troy, MI or surounding area



## redmond1212 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have around 20yrs experience in the billing/coding field & have worked everything from front desk to collections. Looking for full or part time postion. Hard worker, team player & willing to do whatever is needed to get the job done right.

Have worked Peds, IM, Neurosurgery, Radiology, & Cardiology.

Please contact me at redmond1212@yahoo.com


----------



## sphillips79 (Apr 13, 2010)

are you certified?


----------



## redmond1212 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes I am CPC certified since 2003 & have my Associates Degree


----------

